# Quo skunk brush and swatches :)



## Shawna (Feb 5, 2007)

As requested:
Here are the 187 and quo skunk brush in comparison.  I also showed my Cargo brush because I love it so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













The swatches aren't that great because I am still using my old camera,  but they are of the new quo mineral eyeshadows.  The pink one is pink envy,  the second one is russet, and the third one is coco beach so you can see how similar they are.  Enjoy


----------

